# Slam Set Wing Chun Demo



## Runs With Fire (Nov 16, 2014)

Last year some of my friends participated in a demonstration at a small event.  I don't know Wing Chun but I thought it was impressive.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LBVMWzXEGM&list=UUffVbPIE2eNbCU00I2HBExw


----------



## Danny T (Nov 16, 2014)

That was interesting but not wing chun.
Was looking forward to viewing this however, quite disappointing. Very little in the way of Wing Chun. Even the Mook Jongs are incorrect as for as Wing Chun is concerned. Incorrect stances, weight distribution, footwork and structures for wing chun.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 16, 2014)

Runs With Fire said:


> Last year some of my friends participated in a demonstration at a small event.  I don't know Wing Chun but I thought it was impressive.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LBVMWzXEGM&list=UUffVbPIE2eNbCU00I2HBExw



i'm not even a Wing Chun practitioner and I can tell that isn't Wing Chun. Very odd. I wonder why Tang Soo Do practitioners are working Wooden Dummy forms. Is this some aspect of TSD I never heard of before or something peculiar to that particular school?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 16, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> i'm not even a Wing Chun practitioner and I can tell that isn't Wing Chun. Very odd. I wonder why Tang Soo Do practitioners are working Wooden Dummy forms. Is this some aspect of TSD I never heard of before or something peculiar to that particular school?



Okay, i some googling based on the "Slam Set" terminology and it looks like this form comes from Joseph Simonet, a high ranking Kempo guy who created his own system (KI fighting concepts) which incorporates some Wing Chun even though no one seems to know who he learned WC from. Maybe these guys watched his instructional video?


----------



## Danny T (Nov 16, 2014)

Interesting that Simonet's bio list all his instructors except Wing Chun. Had a student of his train with me back around 03-04. His kali was quite good and his kempo was excellent but his wc was... let's just say it was a lot different when comparing it to what I learned as wc.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Watched it to the end and the answer is ...No I did not enjoy the video. If that was supposed to be TSD it was dreadful and it's far from normal for TSD to use a Wooden Dummy, it's just a nonsense.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 17, 2014)

This is what comes from uninstructed video learning.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Nov 17, 2014)

I havent done much Wing Chun but from what I have done, I can assure you that there is absolutely none in that video.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Nov 19, 2014)

As far as I know, the Slam Set isn't traditional Wing Chun at all.  I believe it was designed by a kenpo guy who liked some wing chun and morphed the two together for a close quarter reactionary drill.  These students studied this form exclusively with our Kung fu instructor ,who apparently likes it.  To emphasize the reactionary part, they preformed it blindfolded.  
I can't say I know anything about traditional Wing chun, sorry guys.


----------



## Takai (Nov 19, 2014)

Runs With Fire said:


> As far as I know, the Slam Set isn't traditional Wing Chun at all.  I believe it was designed by a kenpo guy who liked some wing chun and morphed the two together for a close quarter reactionary drill.  These students studied this form exclusively with our Kung fu instructor ,who apparently likes it.  To emphasize the reactionary part, they preformed it blindfolded.
> I can't say I know anything about traditional Wing chun, sorry guys.



While I certainly commend trying new things and expanding your knowledge base. The issue you run into is that the Dummy is actually a very complex tool. While the sets being preformed may look "nice" (to a non-WC person) they aren't really teaching all that dummy imparts to a practitioner. I would be like me a Wing Chun practitioner walking up to a Choy Lay Fut dummy and trying to work with it. It just wouldn't be right. It might look good but a Choy Lay Fut practitioner is going to just scratch their head.

As far as doing it blind-folded. The holes being taught in that form are same whether your eyes are shut or open. Blind folded training IMHO gets to much emphasis. It is the skills you are building to get you there that are important. It isn't just reactionary. It is about sensitivity. And the dummy isn't teaching you sensitivity, that comes from working with a live individual.

Just my .02.


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 19, 2014)

I practice Wing Chun. No, it isn't Wing Chun. From what I've seen and read only about Simonet, these movements are taking from his Silat training.


----------



## Marnetmar (Nov 20, 2014)

Neither the TSD nor the WC are good here.


----------



## geezer (Nov 25, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> Neither the TSD nor the WC are good here.



Similarly, my son's TKD instructor has master rank and seems quite good at what he does. He also occasionally tries to teach a bit of WC chi-sau to "teach hand sensitivity" to his TKD students at the end of class. And he had an incorrectly set up wooden dummy prominently displayed at the front of his dojang. At least I _finally_ convinced him to drop it down about a foot to the proper height for his physique and get the arms correctly aligned. Not that he knows how to use it to train WC.

So what is it about so many martial artists who think that mastery of one system somehow makes them competent in other unrelated systems with at best a minimum of training. _It really doesn't work that way._


----------



## Takai (Nov 25, 2014)

geezer said:


> So what is it about so many martial artists who think that mastery of one system somehow makes them competent in other unrelated systems with at best a minimum of training. _It really doesn't work that way._



If you ever get a really good answer to that one let me know. Because no, it definitely doesn't work that way.


----------



## Marnetmar (Nov 26, 2014)

Sometimes it is good to have your dummy set up a few inches higher than usual for the sake of getting used to the angles of taller people, but it's not something you want to do 24/7.


----------



## KPM (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep!  That is definitely Joe Simonet's "Slam Set"!  He also teaches a version using the knife and one using the stick.  Simonet learned some Wing Chun from Wang Kiu many years ago on a seminar basis.  He also combines what Wing Chun he knows with some of his Silat calls it "Extreme Wing Chun."   The people in the video in the OP look horrible.  But maybe they're just beginners.  When Simonet does the set he looks pretty impressive.  But it is what it is.  It's not Wing Chun and I think Simonet would be the first one to tell you that.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Dec 3, 2014)

Interesting points. I agree with a good deal of the sentiment in these replies.  They were beginners at it.


KPM said:


> The people in the video in the OP look horrible.  But maybe they're just beginners.  When Simonet does the set he looks pretty impressive.  But it is what it is.  It's not Wing Chun and I think Simonet would be the first one to tell you that.


----------



## Marnetmar (Dec 5, 2014)

The problem isn't them being beginners at it though, the problem is that what they've been taught seems to be missing the point of the dummy entirely, which is to act as a method for training proper body structure and generation of force rather than as a "training partner". Remember, dummies don't hit back.


----------

